# Surf Fishing Checklist



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

OK, so its my goal to do a bit of surf fishing this weekend and possibly again later in the fall down at either Assateague Island, MD or Ocean City, MD. I've never been before so I'm not entirely sure what I should expect to encounter. I might be doing a bit at night as well as daytime. So far, my checklist is:

Tackle:
Rods
Reels
Extra spools of line (20lb mono, 40lb mono, 80lb mono)
4/0-6/0 Owner Mutus
4-6oz pyramid sinkers
heavy-duty snap swivels
45lb-test 18" wire leaders

Bait:
Squid Strips
Finger Mullet
Spot (fillets & heads)
Sand Fleas

Other: 
Lantern (for night)
beach chairs
sand spikes
pliers (for the toothy critters) 
food & drinks

Any other suggestions?


----------



## mdram (Jul 18, 2005)

Caviman2201 said:


> OK, so its my goal to do a bit of surf fishing this weekend and possibly again later in the fall down at either Assateague Island, MD or Ocean City, MD. I've never been before so I'm not entirely sure what I should expect to encounter. I might be doing a bit at night as well as daytime. So far, my checklist is:
> 
> Tackle:
> Rods
> ...


add some larger hooks, maybe up to 14/0
larger sinkers, 8's and possibly 10's, i prefer frog tongue, or hurricane, seem to hold better then pyramids
maybe some bunker
leave the lantern off, they attract bugs, go with a small flashlight/headlight, use only when needed
bud spray! maybe a glostick, rod tip light for night fishing


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

if you're driving in the sand, you're required to have a shovel, a tow rope, and a sturdy piece of wood (to place jack on...if need be).

i'd also bring heavier sinkers 8oz is the norm for me on the beach...on the rougher days, might need 10oz or even 12oz. if 12 oz aint' holdin' it might be time to pack up for awhile. or i guess you can use lesser weight sputniks.

also a headlight comes in handy at night...frees up your hands.


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

I guess I meant to mention those items... i already have the LED headlights, bug spray, bells and glo-sticks.

I will pick up some bigger hooks, bigger weights (I think my 12' Ugly Stick is rated for up to 12oz) and I'll probably stop and grab some fresh bunker from kool-ice.


----------



## mdram (Jul 18, 2005)

leave the bell at home! the wind can make those things annoying


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

i guess you are strictly bait fishing...otherwise you'd have some lures on your list


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

I actually wasn't aware too many people did lure fishing in the surf...


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

If the blues are runnning - a good glass minnow will land you a blue on every cast. ALWAYS have them ready. I have a light spinning setup already armed with a glass minnow resting in my cooler/rod holder ready to go incase. That way I can grab it and get to casting at a moments notice.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

like hannibal says the glass minnow lures work great & stingsilvers too -- oughta have something along to throw em if the need arises.
good luck!


----------



## R3d (Aug 17, 2007)

Rain coat, ....., and don't for get toilet paper.
You never know.....


----------



## Coast'n (Jun 19, 2007)

knives, coolers, ice, ORV pass $70, park pass $10 per day, air pressure gage.


----------



## mdram (Jul 18, 2005)

Coast'n said:


> knives, coolers, ice, ORV pass $70, park pass $10 per day, air pressure gage.


$10 for a week, or 20 for the year for the pass


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Caviman2201 said:


> I guess I meant to mention those items... i already have the LED headlights, bug spray, bells and glo-sticks.
> 
> I will pick up some bigger hooks, bigger weights (I think my 12' Ugly Stick is rated for up to 12oz) and I'll probably stop and grab some fresh bunker from kool-ice.


If you have the same 12' uglies that I have they will NOT toss 8 N Bait very well at all. You can still use them and by all means do. I had a hard time tossing 5 n bait that is why I switched up to a pure graphite rod. Much lighter and easier to toss as well.

If you want drum, stripers or sharks then 10/0-16/0 hooks are the ticket. You should fish this on a fish finder rig. You can use the smaller cirlces in a double drop configuration for the smaller bluefish and others. I put whole heads on these circles.

If and when you hook a big one make sure you have good sand spikes. Typical PVC will NOT due when a big one gets on. Also one more thing .... PLEASE SET YOUR DRAG looser than you normally would especially if you have Heads on. You will lose that pole in a hot second if you don't.

Remember to retighten your drag before you cast  been there ... done that.

Good luck. The action really won't start heating up until it cools down towards the end of October.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

don't forget the knives. and maybe a cooler? and oh, the beers?


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Some of the things I always seem to forget are:

Tape for my casting finger
Mallet for my sandspikes
Tape measure


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

yeah, 8 ounces on a 12' ugly will have the tip touching the reel seet on the cast!


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Rags & towels. Hat for the sun.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Oh man, I can't believe nobody mentioned the Bimini Twist for his shock leader yet  That's how you catch'em from the surf! 

Seriously, though. Bring water, lots of water, preferably distilled. Stop by wallyworld on your way down and grab a couple of the 3-gallon-jug cases of distilled water. You can drink it, wash with it, cool down a overheating vehicle (or person), rinse your gear with it, fill your windshield washer fluid tank or clean yourself off when you get off the beach. 

Be sure to air down to 18-20psi and be prepared to go lower if the truck is "lugging". 

Also, a nice firelog (or some firewood) for a fire is a welcome addition in the dark of the night. Bring some large trashbags and haul as much trash off the beach as you can (there are dumpsters by the air station) 

Oh, and a bucket


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

as far as off-roading, I don't think we'll be doing any of that. Any surf fishing I'd be doing would be from the walkover since I don't have a truck...


----------



## hamlet (Sep 4, 2007)

better include in your list then something to help tote all this gear


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

Yeah... I have a large wagon I'm going to use...


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*I would buy some new mono*

in the 15 - 17 lb range for your reel. That 20 and 40 lb is way to heavy.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*1st Aid kit*

Small 1st aid kit with a bottle of nu skin?


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Camera.


----------

